

Tourism, Construction and an Ongoing Nuclear Crisis at Chernobyl - dang
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/04/25/tourism-construction-and-ongoing-nuclear-crisis-chernobyl-248163.html

======
click170
Pay-walled. Didn't read.

Why are these being submitted? I can't be the only one who is not interested
in signing up just to read a story.

~~~
dang
I submitted the article and it certainly wasn't paywalled for me. I wonder if
the paywall is relying on geolocation or something.

~~~
gedrap
I got paywalled at first, accidentally refreshed it, and no paywall. Well,
that's odd.

------
agapos
Get out of here, Stalker!

------
tsotha
Arrrgh! This is my pet peeve. There's no such thing as an "ongoing crisis". I
wish people would stop misusing the word - "crisis" is rapidly becoming a
meaningless jumble of syllables.

------
micro-ram
bp;dr

